# Got my 2nd vaccine



## Aukai (Jan 27, 2021)

Got my follow up vaccine yesterday, my first one I must say I was unscathed. This one isn't too bad, but the injection site is about a 3 out of 10, just a slight fever a little over 99*. I did not sleep well last night, feeling hot, then cold, just not a restful sleep. So I'm a little tired, and don't feel like doing anything that would take effort, it's a rest day.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm jealous you are all done now. I'm likely many months away from having some normalcy in life. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm looking forward to my first shot in two weeks.  Finally, a perk with this getting older.


----------



## higgite (Jan 27, 2021)

Well, I for one am not jealous. I said, I am NOT jealous. I AM not jealous. I_AM_NOT_JEALOUS!! AM NOT!!




Tom


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 27, 2021)

I got my 90-year-old moms first shot on Saturday. No idea when I might get mine but from what I understand we are still months away from anything that looks remotely normal.

Vaccine or no you still need to wear the mask and social distance until they say it’s okay not to.

John


----------



## Aukai (Jan 27, 2021)

That's a given...


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 27, 2021)

My wife and I got ours yesterday, no affect except for a sore spot, feels good to be one of a million (per day).


----------



## Aukai (Jan 27, 2021)

1st, or 2nd? high temp of the day 101F with the IR scanner.


----------



## HR32 (Jan 27, 2021)

Got my second today.  VA in Omaha NE is awesome.  Very good to veterans.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 27, 2021)

I got my second shot on Monday.  Tired as all get-out, sore, but otherwise no fever.  I had chills for about 5 minutes last night.  Not as bad as others had it (for once).


----------



## Aukai (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm glad to hear that there are some places that take care of the Veterans.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm tolerating it, not enjoying it, but my/our generation ate lead paint off of the crib rails, rode bikes without a helmet, and drank water from the garden hose


----------



## Aukai (Jan 27, 2021)

I forgot, for a double dose of danger, my mom would set the oven timer for a mandatory nap. She would lay on the couch, and I used to sneak into the kitchen, and shorten the nap time to like 15 min. while she was down. As soon as it went off I came running shut it off, and said I'm going out....She never did say anything about that


----------



## jocat54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Here in East Texas they have no idea when a shot will be available--what vaccine they have coming will be for the first people for their 2nd shot. We registered for getting the vaccine in two different places about 3-4 weeks ago--right now you can't even register for a waiting list.
It will all work out in time.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 28, 2021)

Update, injection site is good, no fever today, slept much better last night, and maybe just a hint of "I was sick yesterday" I'd give it a 97% feeling good today. My co-workers, and nurses I've talked to, and heard about say the second shot is the one to prepare for, for the potential of a reaction.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Jan 28, 2021)

Haven't gotten the shot, but others I have heard have flu like symptoms the following day after they received the second shot. Many claiming that it is severe enough that they are calling in sick to work or wish they had.
Don't know which vaccine they are taking. Have heard there are several different Mfg's being distributed here in our state. 
Just heard that my work will not be requiring the vaccination, good news for me.


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm half nervous and half excited... I'm going for my first round of the Pfizer vaccine tomorrow morning.  It is hard to imagine all the problems in manufacturing and distribution  on the scale that has been achieved.  the USA has been administering close to a million doses a day for close to a month now.  It's easy to point fingers but my hat is off in appreciation to all the great people working so hard to protect us.  Thank you!  We will have to see if I wake up reprogrammed or something (I'm kidding about the reprogramming even tho it's kinda true)


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jan 28, 2021)

Got both of mine already.  MD healthcare worker.  Neither was any problem beside the slight pain where the needed went like a flu shot.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 28, 2021)

My memory may be flawed, but I only remember standing in line for a vaccine when we got the sugar cube for polio. The rest have been regular checkup vaccinations.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 28, 2021)

The Salk vaccine required three injections for immunity, I was in grade school and the syringes looked as big as shotgun shells.  I got my first one in the right arm and I'll get the second in the other so the microchips will be evenly distributed.


----------



## savarin (Jan 28, 2021)

Looks like mid march or later for us.
AstraZeneca might not be used for over 65's


----------



## mksj (Jan 28, 2021)

Also got my first shot today with no issues, they have vaccination super centers in stadiums and do about 5000+ a day in San DIego. Unfortunately ours was in downtown about 60 miles away and the streets were a parking lot out to the freeway. Reports of sitting in the car for 2-3 hours, and then another hour to get through the whole process. Could have gotten my vaccine earlier but I no longer actively treat patients, and I felt people older than me and front line workers needed to be first. Unfortunately the planning and dissemination of information has been a disaster, when there have been months to prepare and organize. The positive side that I heard mentioned is that many of the big chain pharmacies should be getting allocations and this should greatly speed up the process. We are at a vulnerable point in that COVID is spreading at a very fast rate and the rapid emergence of new strains, many hospitals are at capacity and the vaccine distribution is just gearing up. It is a massive undertaking by the pharmaceutical companies and the front line medical personnel taking care of these people. 

I know of numerous people that have succumbed to this disease or have significant post infection complications, hopefully people will come around to being more proactive in getting vaccinated as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 28, 2021)

Well by the log jams, and people traveling to TRY, and get a vaccine it seems that a great number are trying. The keyboard commandos still saying it's not worse than a normal flu are still out there though. Kudos to you for helping others to get theirs while you waited.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jan 29, 2021)

Aukai said:


> My memory may be flawed, but I only remember standing in line for a vaccine when we got the sugar cube for polio. The rest have been regular checkup vaccinations.



Sugar cube for polio (the brother of one of my classmates had polio).
Air gun shot for TB in school.
I have the smallpox inoculation scar, but I don’t remember getting it or how it was delivered.
As an adult, I’ve had many vaccinations and as soon as we have the opportunity my immune compromised wife and I will get the COVID vaccine. 
I spoke to a physician friend the other day and he is somewhat amazed at the number of nurses who have refused to get the C19 vaccine.  He said the article he read indicated that 98% of doctors chose to receive it but only 60% of nurses.   He was speaking from memory and I don’t know where the sampling was done.
My daughter is a physician and has had both of her COVID-19 vaccinations. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai (Jan 29, 2021)

The small pox scar was made from a topical cream/ointment that was put on the skin, and then they manually broke the skin with a sharp object to introduce it to the system. It was a good size needle if I remember correctly.


----------



## kb58 (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm curious: Once vaccinated, that person (probably) won't get sick, but can that now-immune person still carry and spread it? I'm thinking probably not, since the virus gets killed off by their immune system.

As an aside, I've always wanted to ask those who downplay it or deny it and won't wear a mask: "Okay, it won't affect _you_, but what about older people who get infected by you not wearing a mask?" Do it for them, not yourself, selfish people.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 29, 2021)

I have asked myself the same question, I would think that the virus population would have to be viable(living) for a short while as the antibodies detect, and start a defense. My assumption is it would be highly unlikely to transmit it being that the virus population would be small in your body, but not absolutely impossible. Just my thinking out loud. The other part of the discussion could get rowdy, so I'll just say I agree....


----------



## Superburban (Jan 29, 2021)

Steve Shannon said:


> Sugar cube for polio (the brother of one of my classmates had polio).
> Air gun shot for TB in school.


I remember getting several in school with the guns. When I went to basic training, we had to get them all over again. Standing in line, they had to refill the gun right ahead of me, the medic shot a couple of shots into the trash can (assume to get air out), and it tore the plastic liner to shreads. The he turns to me, and says not to tense up. Right!! put about 1/4" slot in my arm. Still have a slight scar.


----------



## mksj (Jan 29, 2021)

I agree with Aukai, it does not block infection, but greatly reduces the viral load if you have immunity. So there may be a window where people are contagious to others, but it would be expected to be small and the viral load low. I have not seen any discussion on the subject, even from a medical perspective there seems to be little overall dissemination with regard to prevention and treatment. When working in the hospital I had to be routinely fitted for N95 masks and they would verify it was working with a smoke test using an irritant. The way most people wear masks and the questionable quality of the masks, it has been disappointing that people are poorly informed and seems like all the PPE's are coming from China.

I did some clinical studies on various pressure injectors that were suppose to be easier and more skin friendly, they often caused more bruising then standard needle injections. They seemed to have been the rage maybe 25-30 years ago, and then disappeared and replaced with auto injectors and injection pens.


----------



## tomfiii (Jan 29, 2021)

Correct your diet(no sugar), take your vitamins and get proper sleep and don't sit too much, then you're off to a better start.  Be wary of any side effects, call doctor immediately. Dr. Fruitcake's idea to wear 2 masks could cause viral overload in the masks and CO2 overload.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 1, 2021)

Steve Shannon said:


> Sugar cube for polio (the brother of one of my classmates had polio).
> Air gun shot for TB in school.
> I have the smallpox inoculation scar, but I don’t remember getting it or how it was delivered.
> As an adult, I’ve had many vaccinations and as soon as we have the opportunity my immune compromised wife and I will get the COVID vaccine.
> ...


I had the sugar cube for Polio when I was in High School, a couple of years later I had a sugar cube at a concert and.........................it was a great concert.


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 1, 2021)

Got an email today and we are scheduled for Thursday morning for the first shot of the Moderna vaccine.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 1, 2021)

First shot is reported to be pretty benign from the contacts I have....
I got stoned at a Carlos Santana concert, and I only listened to the music. The whole arena was a bong


----------

